# Tele Ski Questions



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

So I got my first taste of Tele this past week up at CB, now I'm shopping for some gear because I need more. I've been skiing for 30 years and snowboarding for 20, it's time to move on.

Here's where I need your advice; I rented 174's, mainly because it's all they had. I'm 6' and about 185 lbs, was this the right size or should I be looking a little shorter? They felt kinda long but some of that may have been my terrible form.

I ride hard on my snowboard and intend to do the same on Tele's. What are the benefits of the different ski designs and binding designs? Is twin tip good for anything other than looking cool and the occasional 180/540? Do they help in the bumps?

I obviously need something somewhat forgiving but I don't want start too basic as I was hitting the black bumps by the end of day one.

What else do I need to know?

Pete


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

my take would be the same following as an alpine line. one ski wont do it all. you want powder and bumps you will be at 2 ends of the spectrum. as far as length the should ski the same as your alpine preferance pending you are up to date.( sidecut, rocker, camber, Reverse camber, no long straight sticks, etc) you want bomber all day all mountain ski : rossi rc 112 in a 188. mind blowing design, covers all your bases, put a 22 des. HH on that bitch and watch out

newer skis ski totally different based on skier types, all mountans are just that, parks skis are soft, and powder skis +120mm under foot kill your knees on the hard pack and groomers. ideally i would look for a ski that has med sidecut, tip rocker -20mm, and a flat tail and long. +190cm and 112 under foot  

skis i think you would like.

rossi S7 and rc 112 in a 188
volie asylum and insane 186
atomic atlas or Benchetler - bent chetler


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

unless you're just gonna buy something dirt cheap, you might want to demo a few different type of set-ups--there're a lot of options/combinations. I found that bindings with an underboot routing (HH, BD) allows the boot to flex more naturally--hard wires (Rottefella, Voile) are burly but force the boot to flex a little differently--bottom line for me was slight toe pinch with hard wires but none with underboot--cables a soft and forgiving but weak on a big wide ski

skis--I would go with a decent sidecut--makes turns snappier--large radius sidecuts like to stay straight--and x2 on 100-110 under foot. with 100+ underfoot longer is not nec. better unless you're >200 (pers. [email protected] 6'0", 185", I bought some 190 verdicts with 105 under foot, but have more fun with my old snoop daddy's with 95ish underfoot--shoulda demoed! am working on 'em tho...)

boots--fit is VERY individual, so try to demo all you can--I was up in the air b/t a t1 and t2, so put one on each foot to compare flex, and instantly knew i wanted t1 ...conventional wisdom is scarpa for narow, garmont for wide feet, but try 'em, try 'em, try'em.

happy hippie tele turns!


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I am planing on demoing a few more times before diving in but chances are I won't find what I demo on the cheap. As for boots I'm probably going to bite the bullet and get something that's super comfy and fits well.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I know some people will not agree with me...but I prefer K2 sticks. I also prefer twin tips and a pretty soft ski, however I am fairly small ( 5'7"-135lbs). I have only been skiing tele for 1 year, but find that K2's Piste Pipe works well for backcountry, trees, cliff drops, park and pipe, as well as groomers...

Backcountry.com is where I have bought my last couple pair of skis. The best deals are on skis that are 2-3 seasons old, but if you'r as ruff on them as I am that's ok.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been snowboarding for 19 years, Telemarking for 8 years almost fulltime, would say I dont come near to destroying skis like I used to trash my boards... like 1-2 per season, but I have had a really good experience with BD kilowatts. they're mid- fat (as of 3 years ago ~ 95cm waist) and tough as nails. I have 1 ski for everything, but I am working patrol and I need the all around performance. I wiegh 240 lbs. I have abused them pretty drastically and they have stood up to it. ski packing chutes walking on rocks in thin areas preseason, opening stuff up etc.. almost no core shots, rarely tuned, and they are still fast , snappy and responsive, floaty etc... only C/o a little topsheet delam. of the very topmost layer w/ the graphics, but thats cosmetic...:] I also rock the BD 01's and Garmont Synergy's (x2 for wide feet)
Also BTW if you have foot Pain...I recommend superfeet insoles too @$25.00 but so much better for your arches! I wear em in my ski boots, wildland boots, station boots etc.... way better then all the dr. scholls walgreens B.S.!!!
By next season I want to be on the new NTN setup for work, and keep the 01s for backcountry use. problem is NTN = $$$ching ching !!!
Happy Teleing!

!!Free the heel plant the face!:shock::mrgreen:


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lmyers said:


> I know some people will not agree with me...but I prefer K2 sticks. I also prefer twin tips and a pretty soft ski, however I am fairly small ( 5'7"-135lbs). I have only been skiing tele for 1 year, but find that K2's Piste Pipe works well for backcountry, trees, cliff drops, park and pipe, as well as groomers...
> 
> Backcountry.com is where I have bought my last couple pair of skis. The best deals are on skis that are 2-3 seasons old, but if you'r as ruff on them as I am that's ok.



you can check out level 9 sports too, also good deals on tramdock.

yo log, any interest in a 09/10 sick bird 186 with 7tm releaseable. 300$

brand new.


----------

